# 547 Turnip prices! (No more requests)



## dandanunicornica (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm brand new to this forum (a friend told me to do this!!)
No entry fee but tips would be greatly appreciated because its my first time doing this and I'm trying to make good in game progress (I'd love to finally get a third room on my house) ☺

One person at a time via DM dodo code, any feedback on a good way to go about this are appreciated 

I'll try for half an hour and maybe longer depending on how many people wanna come over!
5:53pm in game time here in AUS.

HMU!

Edit: It's now 6:43 AUS time, I'm still going through requests in order so everyone please sit tight!

Edit: 8pm AUS time, still working through everyone who replied, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I'd love to come sell turnips.


----------



## undefinedmike (Apr 29, 2020)

Is it okay if i sell turnips? If multiple trips are allowed I can give you the entire profit of my last trip on top of the tips for the other visits.


----------



## dandanunicornica (Apr 29, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'd love to come sell turnips.


You should have a DM from me!


----------



## Rhilynn (Apr 29, 2020)

:3 would love to sell turnips if your still going?!


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forums! Can I visit?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 29, 2020)

oh can i come as well ty


----------



## Shaiden (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome ! Can i come plz ?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come please? Thank you!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi! If you are still open can I come?


----------



## Miyukki (Apr 29, 2020)

If you're still doing this, I'd love to come!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to come too!!


----------



## maechan (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll like to visit!


----------



## ~Robin~ (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come too ?


----------



## Sloom (Apr 29, 2020)

oooh yes please, I'd love to come if you're still taking people


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come sell my turnips if you're still taking buyers. 

I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## McSquiggles (Apr 29, 2020)

If you're still accepting people I'd love to make 2 trips, I can tip 100k bells per trip!


----------



## dandanunicornica (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, you're all in line. I'm going to try and get through everyone who has replied so far, no more requests being taken at this time. I'll DM you all soon in order so sit tight and be ready!


----------

